# Homemade Scalloped Potatoes



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2018)

*Homemade Scalloped Potatoes*
6-8 large Russet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/8" slices (I used my PL8 mandoline slicer).
1lb bacon, cooked crisp
2-3T bacon grease
3c heavy cream
3c whole milk
6c shredded cheese, I like a mix of Gruyere and Gouda
1 large onion, chopped coarse
3-4 large cloves of garlic, crushed
3-4c of fried onions
Lawry's seasoned salt, to taste

Preheat oven to 375°.
Grease a casserole dish or dutch oven.

Prep the potatoes, peel and slice 1/8" thick.
Cook bacon till crisp, reserve the grease.
Saute the onions in bacon grease till opaque.
In a large pot add in the garlic, cream and milk, bring to a fast simmer, add potatoes and bring to a boil and then simmer for 6-8 minutes.

In a deep casserole dish or dutch oven layer half the potatoes, a dusting of seasoning, half the onions and bacon and a third of the cheese.
Do the same with the rest of the potatoes, onions, bacon and a third of the cheese.
Top with the fried onions and rest of the cheese.

Bake uncovered until bubbling throughout, then broil on high to brown the top.
Let cool a bit before serving.


----------



## Ishi (Jul 18, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> *Homemade Scalloped Potatoes*
> 
> 6 large baking potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/8" slices (Love my PL8 Mandoline slicer)
> 2 sticks butter
> ...


 Wow!! It’s a small world we had the same meal tonight only I use my last tube of Venison Summer Sausage and cooked it on the pellet grill. It was good just like yours looks awesome.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 20, 2018)

Ishi said:


> Wow!! It’s a small world we had the same meal tonight only I use my last tube of Venison Summer Sausage and cooked it on the pellet grill. It was good just like yours looks awesome.
> View attachment 371223


I didn't cook this the other night, I've been pulling side dish recipes out of my dinner threads and putting them in here.
Easier to find that way as I sometimes have 2-3 recipes in one thread.

This gets made about once a month or so in our house.
It works fine in the smoker if you can hold 300'+.


----------

